# Newbie to MT



## JOHN PATTON (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Im John Patton ,I been in Taekwondo for 29 year and teach full time in Oregon .Ive boxed and had some Judo and JKD .I been married for almost 23 yrs and have a son 20 and daughter 17 .
I love spending time with my family as much as I can . My hobbys are fishing ,hunting ,boating .target shooting .
 I love being a positive rolemodel to my students and other. 
I also love humor .
 I look forward to learning more from other on this forums .


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi John, Nice to see you  

We're a friendly lot here and we don't bite.  :uhyeah:   Happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## exile (Apr 19, 2007)

Greetings, John, welcome to MT. You've come to the right placewe've got a fine sense of humor here and a very active KMA forum... actually all the fora are pretty active... enjoy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 19, 2007)

Ave.
Right on! Another Oregonian has joined MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Drac (Apr 19, 2007)

JOHN PATTON said:


> I love being a positive role model to my students and other.
> I also love humor .
> I look forward to learning more from other on this forums .


 
Greetings John and Welcome to MT..You *WILL* feel right at home as *MANY *of us share your loves...Any questions?? Just ask..


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk John! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 19, 2007)

_:asian: Welcome to MT!_


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 19, 2007)

JOHN PATTON said:


> I look forward to learning more from other on this forums .


With your background and experience, I sincerely look forward to learning more from *you* on this forum!

Welcome aboard, sir!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 19, 2007)

welcome to Martialtalk
We look forward to hearing your views on a verity of subjects


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, John. Good to have all your experience here at Martial Talk.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Happy Posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello John, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT, John:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy yourself, we have a pretty well rounded TKD section with alot of great folks.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 29, 2007)

Heh, I didn't notice you for a month and a half?
Welcome Sir


----------



## kosho (May 29, 2007)

Hello,
            welcome... Never more backwards to move forwards
Kosho


----------



## stone_dragone (May 29, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Great to have another outdoorsman here!


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

I hope you have a nice day and welcome you to MT


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I think you will find it a great experience.


----------

